# I guess I could just buy one... but what fun would that be?



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes you could. I bet there made in china. If they are, have you seen the quality of bikes in China?? Lets just say there is a reason why non of them go over 60 mph. 

Buying one would be the quickest way to an EV ride, converting an Ice bike would be the next best thing, and completely designing one from the ground up and building it is the ultimate. 

I kinda like there super moto version. Im not a big fan of the twin rear shocks on the street bike, although that would make for some more battery room on the bike. 

LR


----------

